# Zwei Felder zusammenfügen in Access



## pglw (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

habe eine Abfrage mit 2 Spalten. Beide sind Zahlenwerte. Die erste Spalte hat 2, die andere 4-stellige Werte.

s1, s2
5 ,5555

Ich möchte in dieser Abfrage in einer Spalte folgendes angezeigt haben:
s1/s2
bzw
5/5555 

(Dabei ist das / nicht als Rechenoperator sondern lediglich als Trennstrich zu verstehen)
Es geht also darum die Ergebnisse zweier Spalten in einer zusammenzufassen und das eben mit dem Trennstrich dazwischen. Gibt es dafür irgendeinen Ausdruck den ich bei "Feld" in der Entwurfsansicht eingeben kann? Mein Problem ist, wenn ich [s1]/[s2] eingebe, dann rechnet er das natürlich. Ich will es aber nur angezeigt haben.

PGLW


----------



## Slizzzer (10. August 2005)

Versuch mal:

=[Wert1] & "/" & [Wert2]


----------



## pglw (10. August 2005)

Alles klar. Funktioniert bestens. Danke


----------

